# Community Welfare Officer  info pls



## doll2824 (3 Aug 2008)

Hi,could someone please,please tell me who or where the Community Welfare Officer office is located for the shankill area.i live on the bray /dublin road and bray office said i dont belong to them,i belong to shankill an then they hung up.Grrrrr.very rude indeed.
I would like to get info about rent allowance and dont know who,where or how to go about it.

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (3 Aug 2008)

I suggest you contact Community Welfare Services in Dun Laoghaire (2843579) and ask which CWO covers the road you're living on.   You can then be directed to the correct office.


----------



## doll2824 (3 Aug 2008)

Thank you so much.your very kind. i dont suppose you know how long it take to set up.im not working as my youngest has just turned 3.


----------



## miselemeas (3 Aug 2008)

You may find this website useful for local links and contacts in your area


----------



## doll2824 (3 Aug 2008)

The site is super.just what im looking for.thanks to you both for all your help.
have a gereat weekend.


----------

